#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Manchester to BKK

## Agent_Smith

I'm going to Britain in Oct for a week or so and then off to LOS for a couple of weeks thereafter.  

Any recommendations for a good (cheap, comfortable, direct) airlines out of Manchester?  Just one way, as I'm booking back to the U.S. from Thailand.

Thanks in advance. :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Don't think you can go direct.

----------


## david44

unless you High Jack

Qatar have keen prices via Doha since the GCC tossed em off

https://www.qatarairways.com/en/abou.../oneworld.html

----------


## Switch

Emirates is not cheap and you get a stopover in Dubai, but the service and comfort levels in coach are very acceptable.
The terminal infrastructure at MAN is getting bad press right now. Birmingham might be a better alternative, although if you go to MAN by train you can avoid most of the nonsense.

----------


## crackerjack101

I just flew EvaAir Premium Economy from Swampy to LHR and back. It was good. 
The price was reasonable and the service was fine. 
If you can link them to Manchester I'd recommend them.

----------


## happynz

Try Finnair (MAN to BKK) with a 2hour 20 minute layover in Helsinki. Leaves MAN at 1025 and arrives BKK 0715 the next morning.  Google flights show a price of US$ 568.

----------


## DJ Pat

www.skyscanner.net

----------


## Chittychangchang

Etihad or Qatar fly from Manchester,  pretty reasonable prices.

£400 -£600 return

With a couple of hours in doha or dubai to break up the journey.

----------


## reinvented

got a very good deal on Turkish this year, also can take a night in "stanbul

----------


## taxexile

Over the past few years we have used Etihad, Lufthansa, Emirates, BA, Cathay Pacific and Singapore Airlines to fly to BKK from Manchester. None of the flights are direct.

Manchester Airport is a disgrace, it is run down, untidy but  staffed with the sort of unruly and overweight men and women  that look like they might punch you, but in fact are efficient and professional.  Forget about arriving or departing by road, its a nightmare and one never knows whether the police will spot a dead cat on the hard shoulder and decide to close the road for 24 hours.

There is a railway station at the airport with frequent connections to just about anywhere. Just avoid the dirty coffee shop on the platform. Its a cross between a job centre and a kebab shop at closing time. It must be a frightening and off putting experience for a first time arrival in the UK.

As for airlines, a mid journey break is preferable to a break say in Frankfurt or London.
And for that, the gulf airlines seem to offer the best trip.

Choose the day, time and connection correctly and you can be up top on a 380, in economy, 2 to a row for both legs of the flight. 

Lufthansa were good, double decker airbus, but to get a good seat you need premium economy. BA are now a disgrace, they seem to know their clientele and accordingly use their oldest dirtiest planes and cabin crew on the BKK route. Singapore and Cathay were excellent, but the journey is unecessarily long unless you want a stopover for a few days.

----------


## cyrille

Go with Emirates.

If price is really an issue then check Etihad...but you get what you pay for there.

----------


## kmart

Can now fly direct Manchester to U-Tapao Pattaya / Sattahip with Qatar airlines, although as tax notes, Manchester airport is a fucking disgrace these days. Only airport in the world (afaik) that makes you pay for baggage trolleys (via malfunctioning vending machines), and a recently installed new car drop off system that is something out of Franz Kafka...

https://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-drop-14892192

----------


## HuangLao

> Can now fly direct Manchester to U-Tapao Pattaya / Sattahip with Qatar airlines, although as tax notes, Manchester airport is a fucking disgrace these days. Only airport in the world (afaik) that makes you pay for baggage trolleys (via malfunctioning vending machines), and a recently installed new car drop off system that is something out of Franz Kafka...
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-drop-14892192



The industry term you mean to use is "non-stop". 
"Direct" refers to flights with a stopover[s].

----------


## cyrille

Jeff, it’s absurd to suggest any airline flies non-stop from Manchester to U-Tapao.

You really are clueless sometimes.

----------


## Bogon

If you can wait until the first week of November, then you can get an all-in 199 quid deal...

Link - https://swiss-anywaytravelpass.com/e...iss_gb_en&utm_

----------


## Agent_Smith

Thanks everyone, good suggestions all around.  Was planning to take the train to the airport so not worried about the infrastructure issue.   There is a low budget airline that flies non-stop to MAN from Vegas, which is why I'm using it as my hub for my trip to England.  Was hoping there were good deals out of there to LOS, but I will consider other airports in the region.

----------


## Neverna

You can fly direct (non-stop) to Bangkok using Heathrow airport (London).

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Trying to avoid London, but I will consider it if includes a savings/comfort advantage.  Thanks.

----------


## Neverna

For cost savings, flights with stops are usually cheaper than non-stop/direct flights. I suppose it depends why you want a direct flight insaed of a stop over.

Personally, I don't mind a stop somewhere so long as it isn't too long or the changover too arduous, and the departure and arrival times suit me.

----------


## Jack meoff

As said before, Just go out of Manchester on  Emirates or Etihad 2-3 hour stop in Middle East (fag , beer & shit break)
Not much hassle really as bags are checked through.

----------


## Agent_Smith

^ Most likely route, if Finnair doesn't pan out. Thanks, H.J.

----------


## Neverna

Finnar is a pretty good choice. Reasonable prices, changovers not too long, good departure and arrival times and a longer second leg to get some sleep.

----------


## Airportwo

> ^Trying to avoid London, but I will consider it if includes a savings/comfort advantage.  Thanks.


I flew to Manchester via LHR a few months back with BA, it was ok - LHR is much improved to the $hithouse it used to be. Manchester a joke to even call an airport!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

sorry if this has been mentioned already...

I think i am right in saying... there is no DIRECT flight unless its a UK or Thai carrier...?

thats because all airlines are duty bound to radiate from their home airports, or connect via them.

so you are somewhat forced to do a stop over or transfer.

Etihad fly direct to London from abu dhabi cos they are based in UAE

....and if you enter Etihad: Manchester to bkk, it comes up, even show a flight 'fitting the bill'' until u see 15+ hours and a 2 1/2 hour stop over in... abu dhabi!

they are all at least 1 stop

In fact good ol' BA who you thought might be able to help as uk carrier... 2 stops!!!

Etihad are pretty good, its usually the 380, I flew it a few times going AUH to LHR and the seat and service is good

BTW..Qatar airway ha... lets just say ''the worlds fiv... three-star airline at 5-star prices'.. not a fan and i was forced to fly with them for 2.5 years so i have genuine bad experience.

----------


## taxexile

j.meoff




> Emirates or Etihad 2-3 hour stop in Middle East(fag , beer & shit break)


unless you have lounge access, or a colostomy bag,  those airports, crowded as they are with travellers from some of the most uncivilised places on earth, all of whom seem to be in search of that urgent explosive curry fuelled 3 am shite  as they rush to make their connections render those toilets the last places on earth one would wish to pinch a loaf.

experience has taught me to dose up with immodium before undertaking any long haul flight these days, especially one that involves a stopover in the middle east.

----------


## Airportwo

> Forget about arriving or departing by road, its a nightmare and one never knows whether the police will spot a dead cat on the hard shoulder and decide to close the road for 24 hours.


Ain't that the truth! I went back last year to renew passport in Liverpool, M62 just a nightmare, road spends more time closed or ridiculous speed restrictions in force, nanny state at work!

----------


## cyrille

> You can fly direct (non-stop) to Bangkok using Heathrow airport (London).


BA and EVA do it, apparently.

11.5 hours.

For less than I sometimes have to pay to get from the ME to BKK.

----------


## Dillinger

^ and of course Thai airways.


The trick to a nice flight I've found is to get a night flight and the night prior go out and get absolutely shit faced. I can then board the plane stay awake until after dinner, then wake up for breakfast and wheels down.

Thats why id recommend a direct from Heathrow or stopping in Europe not the Middle East if you're flying from that Gunchester.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, makes sense.

I've been following your 'night prior' rule for about 20 years when taking night flights

Packing is the tricky part. 

A Parka for Prakanong has been known.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Airportwo

> The trick to a nice flight I've found is to get a night flight


I agree, problem is if its a night flight out it always seems to be a daylight flight on the return leg!

----------


## Dillinger

Makes sense,
.... just looked and out of the 3 direct flights from LHR its only Thai Airways where you can do both flights at night.

Although, that's where Cyrille's parka in Phra Khanong comes in handy :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

With a 6 or 7 hour diff and a 11 hour flight it's always going to be mixed.

----------


## Mandaloopy

My method is always not to sleep and power through the day on arrival. Feels like a case of the Monday blues but wake up smiling Tuesday.

----------


## Jack meoff

I find consuming large amounts of alcohol and refraining from drinking water, helps me sleep on the flatbed no matter what time of the day.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Quatar always and the new DOHA airport are 1st class IMHO. 
Brand new A380, first class service all the way starting at Manchester and ending at the taxi rank in Bangkok :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I find consuming large amounts of alcohol and refraining from drinking water, helps me sleep on the flatbed no matter what time of the day.


The dehydration sets in when I try that and the waking up for a piss., you're obviously a shandy lightweight :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

^
<5% stay alive  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Top tip to avoid dehydration on flights...

Have beer in between shorts :Smile: 

I must have drunk a can of Heineken and and a brandy and water every hour I was in the air.

Had a good argument with a bangkok taxi driver at the airport.

Wouldn't take me to hau hin in his 7 seater for 2000baht.  fvcking cvnt just wanted to take me to an airport hotel for 700baht.
Fvcking wanker taxi drivers the world over.

----------


## Jack meoff

^But what would the outcome of been if you had been dehydrated and flown in  on a direct flight at night?

 :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Mmm, but when flying first or business I want to take full advantage of drinking,eating snacking, drinking and catching up on movies. Ironically I sleep like the dead in economy.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Some sound advice here, thanks guys

----------

